# Triad Carpet- Winston Salem, NC racing



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

We have started a small indoor club in Winston Salem, NC. We race on a small track (50' x 50'). Nice family atmosphere, relaxed racing environment. If you enjoy racing for fun, this is the place to be.
Classes- TC, Micro truck, Micro touring, offroad with foam or rubber street tire.

Track flyer: http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sixty9olds/detail?.dir=144cscd&.dnm=206bscd.jpg

Need more info? email to [email protected]


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

*Racing this Friday:*

10-27-06 Food for the night will be Lasagna. See you there!


----------

